# Dog from hording situation



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I have been working with this boy at Safe Haven since before we got Tasha. He is from a hording situation and was one of the dogs trapped. They think he might have some Coyote in him. I am sure one of the other dogs does because she has the high yip yip song but I don't know about this boy. I do know he has been fearful of people and is terrified of a leash. 

Today we got him on a leash he was able to calm down enough with me to take treats. 

Meet Caesar... Unhappy at first: 



















to: :wub: I love this dog!


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

Awe poor baby, I hope he comes around soon! My grandmothers dog when I was a kid was a Coyote husky cross, was a very gentle dog, very loving.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

awwww...he's so handsome. :wub:


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

mandiah89 said:


> Awe poor baby, I hope he comes around soon! My grandmothers dog when I was a kid was a Coyote husky cross, was a very gentle dog, very loving.


He is very very gentle... There is a whole group of them that were rescued that we have been working with but Caesar is my favorite... 

Ghost is the one that does the coyote chatter.. We don't know for sure but there is probably some coyote in all of them. This is Ghost. 










and Coyote 










and Phoenix..










There are more but these are the only ones I have pictures of.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

The first two pics he has a defeated look...breaks my heart.

The last one...my gosh...look at him?? He's happy & well cared for...it shows

Very handsome as well!


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I hope to get him to the point where I can take him home and foster. Heck who am I kidding if he comes home he is mine!


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

The look on his face, so closed and unhappy in the first pictures then his eyes kinda light up!

I hope very much you get to take him home soon!


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Mooch said:


> The look on his face, so closed and unhappy in the first pictures then his eyes kinda light up!
> 
> I hope very much you get to take him home soon!


I don't think it will be soon. He is still very feral. We have been working 
with him for months to make the progress that we have he may never want to be an indoor dog. He is safe and warm and dry and fed and has the company of some of the other dogs that were found with him but he is going to be a long slow project. He only allows a few people to touch him and only one person can get the leash on him. As soon as it is on he lays flat and won't move, I'm the only one he has opened up with on leash and he allows me to touch and feed him treats. Some of the other dogs are much more friendly and hopefully can go to homes soon, if we can find someone who is willing to work with them, but Caesar and a few of the others are long term projects.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

He's a handsome chap. If he really does have coyote in him, you might be in for a long uphill battle.

Instinct drives these animals and his GSD side may not be able to overcome his natural coyote tendancies.

I wish you and he a lot of luck.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

MichaelE said:


> He's a handsome chap. If he really does have coyote in him, you might be in for a long uphill battle.
> 
> Instinct drives these animals and his GSD side may not be able to overcome his natural coyote tendancies.
> 
> I wish you and he a lot of luck.


Thanks. Even if there is no Coyote in him (I've been reading about how highly unlikely it is for dogs and coyotes to mate) he is still very much a work in progress. We just don't know how many generations of feral is in him. There was a horrible hording situation and he was one of many that wound up in traps and were sent to rescues all over the state.


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

Poor lad  

It's nice that people like you actually "bother" to try and fix those dogs - so many places would dust put them down 
It's so hard when they've grown up feral like that - was he kept in a house all shut in or outside?
Lots of patience and perseverance may get him there eventually - but yeah it's going to take lots of time. At what stage would he be allowed to go home with you?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

sounds like Caesar found a home.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Mooch said:


> Poor lad
> 
> It's nice that people like you actually "bother" to try and fix those dogs - so many places would dust put them down
> It's so hard when they've grown up feral like that - was he kept in a house all shut in or outside?
> Lots of patience and perseverance may get him there eventually - but yeah it's going to take lots of time. At what stage would he be allowed to go home with you?


Out in the desert and allowed to roam as a pack, he has never been inside. 
He would have to be social enough so that he was not a danger when my adult children visit, and he would have to be able to get along with my pack. I have introduced him to one of my daughters and her boyfriend. They fed him treats but he was very spooked. At Safe Haven he is learning to trust people. We all bring him treats and good things. He is slowly learning not to run away and be afraid.. They also have a variety of dogs in and out. Right now he is getting more social interaction that he would be able to get at my house. When he is ready for indoor training like potty training and stuff then I would like to have him.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I should also mention they have people with a lot more training and experience than I have who would have to say he was ready to come live in a home.


----------

